# FLR(M) Documents Check List



## staygold (Apr 9, 2015)

I have been reading through this forum the past month or so and the help has been invaluable in helping me with my unmarried partner visa (FLR(M)) application so a big thanks to the mods and other commenters. I will be applying for an unmarried partner visa this week and below is a checklist of what I will be including in my application. Would anyone be able to check my list to see if you can find anything I am missing or any issues you see with my application? I arrived in the UK on a YMS visa and will be applying by post a few days before the expiry of my visa.

Cover Letter (written by ‘us’)
£649 Cheque attached to front page of FLR(M) form
Confirmation of payment of NHS Health Surcharge (£500)
FLR(M) Application Form
Applicants’ Passports
Partners’ Passport Photocopy (All pages, in colour)
2 Passport Photos – Applicant (name printed on back)
1 Passport Photo – Partner (name printed on back)

Evidence of Cohabitation

Water Bill, Joint – Month 1
Letter from bank, applicant – Month 2
Criminal Records Check, applicant – Month 5
Tesco Car Insurance, Partner, but I’m listed as a driver – Month 6
ASDA Travel Insurance, partner, but i'm named on the form as it's a travel insurance for 'couples' – Month 12
Gas bill, Partner – Month 13
HMRC Tax Notice, Applicant – Month 14
Voter Registration Letter, addressed to ‘Occupant’ but both of our names shown as registered at the address – Month 22
Water Bill, Joint – Month 22
Council Tax letter addressed to partner but stating that I have been living here since xx – Month 22
HSBC Letter, Applicant – Month 24

Evidence for Financial Requirement

**We are only using my (the applicants) salary as I meet the requirement alone. My partner also works but we kept her salary out of the application for simplicity (is this okay?)
Letter from employer authenticating payslips and confirming my employment
Printed off payslips from Oct, Nov, Dec 2014, Jan, Feb and Mar 2015, signed and dated by employer. Gross pay each month is more than £1550
Bank Statements showing salary paid into my account for Oct 2014 – March 2015
Signed employment contract stating my salary
Additional Evidence

Photographs (~15) of us since our relationship began (prior to me moving to the UK) and includes both our families meeting each other.


----------



## keeno (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi. Im no expert but did u get a letter from employer confirming:

(i) the person's employment and gross annual salary; 
(ii) the length of their employment; 
(iii) the period over which they have been or were paid the level of salary relied upon in 
the application; and 
(iv) the type of employment (permanent, fixed-term contract or agency).

I believe this is on top of the letter authenticating payslips


----------



## staygold (Apr 9, 2015)

I submitted one letter from my employer and the letter confirms:
(i) the person's employment and gross annual salary; 
(ii) the length of their employment; 
(iii) the period over which they have been or were paid the level of salary relied upon in 
the application; and 
(iv) the type of employment (permanent, fixed-term contract or agency).

In addition, the letter notes that the printed off payslips I supplied, which my director (same one who signed the letter) signed and dated, are authentic and issued by the [the company].

I'm pretty sure that is all that is needed?


----------

